
BAE fires a guy on his first day after learning his wife is terminally ill - meshko
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/03/13/the-soullessness-machine/rpljPWdV7gSVlBdMoygDXP/story.html
======
amykhar
I think the tough thing about this case was it was his first day at work when
he sprung the news on the new employer. If his duties were outlined at the
interview as 'you need to be available x hours and y days for this job' and he
didn't disclose his family issue then, he might not have as strong a claim.

